# Heart Attack Chili



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Where are the jalapenos??? Two measly slices in the bowl. Other then that it looks fine.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

lookin good from here.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Get a bottle of DaBomb...The Final Answer and add that to your chili. If you live through it you can tell people you ate some hot Chili. 

The stuff comes with an eye dropper to add to a POT of chili. lol


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

That looks mighty tasty!:hungry


----------

